# eDonkey "lowID"



## nordi (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit eDonkey2000 und ich bekomme es einfach nicht behoben. Also, ich habe WindowsXP und einen WirelessLAN Router von der Telekom "T-Sinus 111". Wenn ich zu irgendeinem eDonkeyServer connecte steht unten:

WARNING : You have a lowid. Please review your network config and/or your settings.

Also, ich hab schon fast alles durchprobiert! War auch schon auf der FAQ von der eDonkey Seite und habe alles TCP Ports durchprobiert...okay...vielleicht nicht alle aber viele  Was kann man da noch probieren? Muss ich irgendwas am Router umstellen? Was bedeutet das, wenn man eine "lowid" hat?

Mfg aus Köln

Marius


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Dezember 2003)

hmmm eigentlich sollte es mit den richtigen einstellungen keine probleme geben 

d.h. zu überprüfen / einzustellen ist
  - XP "firewällchen" aus
  - router -> port forwarding (oft zu finden bei virtual server in der routerconfig)
                     richtig einstellen für die ports die auch im emule angegeben sind.


ansonsten kannst du evtl nochmal hier schauen ob dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## nordi (5. Dezember 2003)

was heißt "XP Firewall" ausschalten? Wo kann man das machen?
Bei der Routerconfig kann man kein "ipforwarding" einstellen. Oder geht das bei jedem router?

was heißt eigentlich lowid?


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Dezember 2003)

nimms mir nicht übel aber den link hast du dir nicht angeschaut oder?
naja anyway, auf der seite findest du  hier  unter dem punkt low id xp firewall ausschalten.

eigentlich hat sowas jeder router da es ein grundsatzaufgabe beim routing ist.
aber schau mal bei http://www.routerfaq.de


----------

